# spray systems



## chickenhelmet (May 1, 2009)

I'm just about ready to get into a spray system. I'll be using it for more than the occasional project. I make storage crates, and at least right now, I've got 200 of them in the shop waiting to be stained and finished. I use mostly water based stain and or dyes, and water based poly. After doing some leg work, reading reviews, and forums it seems the Earlex 5000/5500 might not be the right fit for the amount of time I'll be using it. I'm looking at the Earlex 6900 and the Fuji Mini-Mite 3. Does anyone out there have experience with thses modles? Thanks!


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Im no pro at this but we lacquer about 18 kitchens per year or so. So we do tend to spray a fair amount of lacquer. We used and moved past the earlex 5000 a long time ago. It was simple but had some limitations. I am planning to someday upgrade us to a devilbiss hvlp gun and spray pressure pot. But at this current time we use a kobalt or husky cup gun with a good air compressor that has ample cfm. The kobalt and husky guns will lay some nice finishes but i dont see them as long life guns or long term answers to our spraying needs. Just some of our input.


----------



## doninvegas (Jun 10, 2010)

We make Adirondack furniture and hand routed signs, among other things. I have used the Earlex 5000 for over a year now and it has work for us. I use the 1.5mm tip and needle for water based stains and poly. I can't complain.


----------



## chickenhelmet (May 1, 2009)

Thanks for the tips guys! Don, how often do you use the 5000 and for how long? I anticipate spraying about twice a week for maybe 3 or 4 hours at a time. The 5000 was my original thought. I just don't want to get into something only to have to replace it in a year or two. Thanks again for your input.


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

The 5000 is a discontinued model. It was replaced by the 5500 which pushes 42 cfm at 2.2 psi. This unit will last you for years to come. Aluminium cup gun, teflon coated for easy cleaning, stainless steel needles, 13' hose.

Any other questions?


----------



## chickenhelmet (May 1, 2009)

Sam,
Thanks for the info! I wondered about 5000 vs. 5500. I am also interested in the 6900. I have read about the upgraded gun, hose and how Earlex are great units for beginners. Can you tell me if there is a significant difference in longevity btween the 5500 and the 6900? My situation is one of expansion. In my original post I said I had 200 storage crates to stain/finish. At 11 pieces each that's 2200 pieces in the shop just for now. With a customer buying all remaining stock last night I simply can not keep up staining/finishing by hand any longer. I am a fan of buying a tool once so any advice for a beginner would be greatly appreciated. Thanks again!


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

Sure. The 6900 is a three stage that pushes 71 cfm at 5 psi. Ordering the 7000 adds a 30' hose. Same gun on all 5000, 5500, 6900, and 7000. They all use Amatek motors, made in America so longevity comes down to use and abuse. Two year warranty, top to bottom, on all Earlex units.


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

Ill go with any of these three. 
-Fuji 3003-XPC Q3 Gold
-Fuji 3003 Q3 PRO Quiet

-Fuji Super 3 XPC


----------

